# Safety Harness Suggestions



## ALB (Jan 6, 2014)

Most of the comments like the Muddy but any other suggestions? I'm in the market for a new one. 

Thanks


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jan 6, 2014)

Muddy 100%. For the price you get everything you need and when it's on, you don't know it's there


----------



## bowhunter54 (Jan 6, 2014)

How about for a small guy, im only 145 and cnt find 1 that fits me good! Any 1 got a suggestion?


----------



## Bama B (Jan 6, 2014)

I use a Summit harness during the warmer weather and a Hss full vest style harness during the cooler weather.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 6, 2014)

I switched from an HSS UltraLite to this rock climbing harness this year:







Black Diamond Alpine Bod.  Around $40 at REI, online, etc.  I've been happy with the switch so far.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rock climbing harness for me too.  I'll never use a vest type again.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> I switched from an HSS UltraLite to this rock climbing harness this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kris87 said:


> Rock climbing harness for me too.  I'll never use a vest type again.



How do you attach to the tree?  Looking at it and the instructions look like it attaches in the front as if you were climbing a rock wall???


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 6, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> How do you attach to the tree?  Looking at it and the instructions look like it attaches in the front as if you were climbing a rock wall???



I use a heavy rope with a prussic knot tied to it.  The prussic gets clipped on with a heavy carabiner to both the belt and the loop coming up from the legs.  So it does attach in the front at hip level.

I like having that attachment rope down lower than it was with the HSS.  And attaching in the front means you're facing the tree if you fall instead of dangling with your back to it.

Also, I like to adjust the prussic so that when I face the tree I can lean back against the safety rope.  In fact I'll often set up my stand on the back side of a large tree to help provide more cover.


----------



## blt152 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rock climbing harnesses are not recomended for tree stand hunting as they employ the waist belt as did the old style safety belts. You stand a far greater chance of being tipped upside down in one of these. The chance of ending up upside down in a vest style harness is very unlikely.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 6, 2014)

blt152 said:


> Rock climbing harnesses are not recomended for tree stand hunting as they employ the waist belt as did the old style safety belts. *You stand a far greater chance of being tipped upside down in one of these.* The chance of ending up upside down in a vest style harness is very unlikely.



Seems like a reasonable assumption.  I had the same concern until I read all the posts from people who have actually used these harnesses for rock climbing.  When experienced rock climbers say they don't flip upside down in these harnesses unless they want to I believe them.

My thought is, if it's safe enough for rock climbers, it's way more than safe enough for me as a treestand hunter.

Luckily I've never had to actually rely on a vest style or rock climbing harness to stop my fall.  But I have tried hanging from both of them.  I can tell you that I'd rather spend an hour or two if I had to in my rock climbing harness than my HSS.

The information I found while researching was enough to make me switch.  And so far I'm glad I did.  But I'd be a fool to think I found all the information.  Please bring more if you have it.


----------



## Amrski (Jan 6, 2014)

If you want to best and that is my opinion i just bought HSS-Elite. A friend has it, and just as soon as he let me try it so as soon as i put it on it was so comfortable that i went and bought one too


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 6, 2014)

Re: rock climbing harnesses...I did the research too.  Its the better alternative no doubt.  I'm not concerned at all, feel safer, and it doesn't get in my way.


----------



## blt152 (Jan 6, 2014)

I use to have an archery shop in Ohio and sold the HSS and Muddy safety harnesses. I realize a sales rep is going to pitch their product so the reason given is in favor of their product design.The vest type harness was designed to replace the old belt style harness because of the need to find a safety harness that would not flip the hunter upside down. Tree stand manufacturers have to provide a safety device with every stand they manufacture. They all provide the full harness style opposed to the single belt because the harness is better suited to keep you upright.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 6, 2014)

Go step out of a stand and dangle from the tree and then give us your opinion.  I've done both, its not even a question for me anymore.


----------



## Lane_H (Jan 6, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Re: rock climbing harnesses...I did the research too.  Its the better alternative no doubt.  I'm not concerned at all, feel safer, and it doesn't get in my way.



 This


----------



## jaymax (Jan 6, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Re: rock climbing harnesses...I did the research too.  Its the better alternative no doubt.  I'm not concerned at all, feel safer, and it doesn't get in my way.



Y'all done talked me into one! Where is the closest place and which one do I get? I'm in monroe


----------



## deadend (Jan 6, 2014)

I wear an Alpine Bod as well with a piece of 11mm dynamic rope and a Prusik.  IF you ever fell you'd have a greater chance of recovering your position facing the tree with a waist attachment point.  IF your belly prevents you from seeing your feet though a dorsal attachment would be best.

I've taken a 40' whipper or two in my rock climbing days in the same harness and have yet to turn upside down.  A little practice will give you confidence in the harness.

The Alpine Bod can also be put on without putting your legs through the loops and you can also temporarily drop the leg loops to take a leak while still being tied in.  Additionally it's easier to add or remove jackets without the shoulder straps.


----------



## lillampp (Jan 6, 2014)

I like the Tree Spider light weight not bulky easy snap all around great product


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> I use a heavy rope with a prussic knot tied to it.  The prussic gets clipped on with a heavy carabiner to both the belt and the loop coming up from the legs.  So it does attach in the front at hip level.
> 
> I like having that attachment rope down lower than it was with the HSS.  And attaching in the front means you're facing the tree if you fall instead of dangling with your back to it.
> 
> Also, I like to adjust the prussic so that when I face the tree I can lean back against the safety rope.  In fact I'll often set up my stand on the back side of a large tree to help provide more cover.



somebody get a pic of this or draw it out for me.

if attached from the front does the rope just hang by your waist and go around you under one of your arms to the tree?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> somebody get a pic of this or draw it out for me.
> 
> if attached from the front does the rope just hang by your waist and go around you under one of your arms to the tree?



From this thread...


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> somebody get a pic of this or draw it out for me.
> 
> if attached from the front does the rope just hang by your waist and go around you under one of your arms to the tree?



Here's a picture of what it looks like.  I use this exact rope and prussic combo.  I attach the rope around the tree so its low enough that it doesn't hit me in the back, so about a foot above the seat.  Then you hook the caribiner to the loop attachment on the front of the harness.  Since the carabiner is hooked onto the sliding prussic knot, you can adjust the length of rope coming from the tree.  If you wanted, you could pull it very tight.  When its dark and I'm setting up, I generally pull it so it doesn't have a lot of slack.  Feel like I'd be more prone to falling while its dark and getting my gear setup.  Once I'm ready, I adjust the rope length so that it allows me to stand and turn and not get in the way anywhere.  I leave mine on my right side, and the rope simply hangs on the right side of my leg somewhere.  When you stand, it will not get in the way.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've watched that video a few times.  He was a little more extensive in his testing than I was, but I did the same general thing.  It is entirely more comfortable while suspending, and 100X easier to get back into the stand.  I've also used my setup to hang loc ons as it's easy to do with both hands free.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2014)

Thx for the info.  I will order and play around with it a while to see if I can get used to having a lower connect point.

Only concern I can see while watching it is that if on a larger than normal tree I might not be able to get enough slack in the tether to be comfy like I can with my current harness and rope combo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2014)

one other quick question.  The tie off rings around sides and back...are they rubber coated or bare metal?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> one other quick question.  The tie off rings around sides and back...are they rubber coated or bare metal?



They're rubber coated.  And it has a nylon loop sewn into the back that I use for dragging (similar to the HSS).


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> one other quick question.  The tie off rings around sides and back...are they rubber coated or bare metal?



I'm not sure.  I use a 20 feet up harness, which is basically the same as the Alpine above, but minus the rings.  I know 20 feet up is no longer in business, and if I had to replace my harness, I'd try to find one with nothing on the waist belt.


----------



## deadend (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> one other quick question.  The tie off rings around sides and back...are they rubber coated or bare metal?



Those aren't tie off rings.  They're gear loops for hanging climbing gear on and are not rated for body weight. I cut them off of mine to get them out of the way.  The large Alpine Bod will fit no larger than a 40" waist.  The specs for the harness say 37" waist but don't pay attention to that. When I'm doing backpack hunts I trade out my normal rope for one made of 9mm cord with a 6mm Prusik to save weight.


----------



## hmaadd (Jan 7, 2014)

if that's a gear ring what do you attach carabiner to


----------



## deadend (Jan 7, 2014)

The front of the harness where the leg loops and belt come together.


----------



## deadend (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> Thx for the info.  I will order and play around with it a while to see if I can get used to having a lower connect point.
> 
> Only concern I can see while watching it is that if on a larger than normal tree I might not be able to get enough slack in the tether to be comfy like I can with my current harness and rope combo



Jim, the standard Summit rope works just fine but I make my own longer ropes and use a smaller diameter cordage to save weight and bulk.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2014)

great info folks.  thx


----------



## ALB (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the help! Lots of Information here.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 8, 2014)

I pack a 35' lifeline with rock climbing harness on every hunt with my Summit Goliath.  I stay attached to the shorter red prussic knot.  The second longer prussic knot is only used should my stand end up on the ground with me hanging 30' up.  I can then self rescue all the way to the ground in about 3 minutes using placing my foot in the longer prussic, and alternating my weight from one knot to the other as I work my way to the ground.  To descend faster you could also use a figure eight descender, but that's just one more thing to keep up with and once you practice using the knots it is simple.  
So many guys talk about the comfort of their four point harness, but spend a few minutes hanging in it and think about how you would self rescue should you not have a stand to climb back into.  Clearly a four point harness is much better than nothing at all, but suspension trauma is real, and many guys never consider the consequences.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 9, 2014)

jbogg said:


> I pack a 35' lifeline with rock climbing harness on every hunt with my Summit Goliath.  I stay attached to the shorter red prussic knot.  The second longer prussic knot is only used should my stand end up on the ground with me hanging 30' up.  I can then self rescue all the way to the ground in about 3 minutes using placing my foot in the longer prussic, and alternating my weight from one knot to the other as I work my way to the ground.  To descend faster you could also use a figure eight descender, but that's just one more thing to keep up with and once you practice using the knots it is simple.
> So many guys talk about the comfort of their four point harness, but spend a few minutes hanging in it and think about how you would self rescue should you not have a stand to climb back into.  Clearly a four point harness is much better than nothing at all, but suspension trauma is real, and many guys never consider the consequences.



Hey jbogg, that second prussic for descending seems like a great idea!  How long did you make that lower loop?


----------



## jbogg (Jan 9, 2014)

Pneumo....the second prussic is about 50% longer than the first.  So I'd say around 1.5' - 2' total.  You really need to just play around with it and see what's comfortable climbing.  I am 6'5" so different leg lengths will determine how long to make the knots.  Make sure that the longer knot is just below the knot that you are attached to, not above it.  Once you practice this technique you will find that you can climb up the rope as fast as you can climb down.  Also, I had a spike notice the dangling rope during bow season,  after seeing it moving (caused by me rotating above), he followed the rope up with his eyes and busted me.  Since then I have started coiling the portion of the rope that normally dangles, and hang it on the back of my Summit.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok I watched the video. Can one of you guys that actually use this type of system post a picture of your setup with you standing and then sitting down and maybe leaning forward please? To me you would have to move the rope up the tree if you wanted to stand up then move it back down if you wanted to sit back down. Thank you.


----------



## Brewskis (May 23, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> I use a heavy rope with a prussic knot tied to it.  The prussic gets clipped on with a heavy carabiner to both the belt and the loop coming up from the legs.  So it does attach in the front at hip level.



I took the suggestion, and ordered this harness (Black Diamond Alpine Bod). However, only now am I noticing that this particular harness does not include a belay loop (a loop connecting the waist with the lower loop between the two legs loops). From what I'm hearing, Pneumothorax, you take the carabiner attached to the prusik knot loop, and attach it to the waist of the belt and then to the lower loop between the leg loops of the harness, correct?

Is there any trouble with combining the areas including the waist buckle, waist belt, lower loop, and prusik knot which would require a larger than normal carabiner such as the one that comes with the HSS rope accessories (e.g. lifeline, rope-style tree strap, etc.)? You wouldn't by chance have a photo of your system hooked up would you?


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 23, 2014)

Brewskis said:


> I took the suggestion, and ordered this harness (Black Diamond Alpine Bod). However, only now am I noticing that this particular harness does not include a belay loop (a loop connecting the waist with the lower loop between the two legs loops). From what I'm hearing, Pneumothorax, you take the carabiner attached to the prusik knot loop, and attach it to the waist of the belt and then to the lower loop between the leg loops of the harness, correct?



Yup, that's how I do it.



Brewskis said:


> Is there any trouble with combining the areas including the waist buckle, waist belt, lower loop, and prusik knot which would require a larger than normal carabiner such as the one that comes with the HSS rope accessories (e.g. lifeline, rope-style tree strap, etc.)? You wouldn't by chance have a photo of your system hooked up would you?



You  lost me on that one.  I think it's designed to attach around the waist belt and the lower loop that joins the legs.  So carabiner around those two points and then hook the biner to your prusik on the lifeline/tree strap.

Edit: Oh, are you talking about hooking into the loop that attaches the buckle to the waist belt?  My guess, and it's just a guess, is that that would probably be safe.  But, like you said, you'd be cramming more stuff into the carabiner.  And if you fell you'd be hanging off center in the front.  Also, you'd have more chance of metal-to-metal clinkage between the buckle and biner.

If I need more length I'll add a loop to get the carabiner out a little farther (see pic).

I'm no expert in this stuff but I feel very safe with this setup.  Hopefully I'm not violating anything they teach in Rock Climbing 101.


----------



## Brewskis (May 23, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> You  lost me on that one.  I think it's designed to attach around the waist belt and the lower loop that joins the legs.  So carabiner around those two points and then hook the biner to your prusik on the lifeline/tree strap.
> 
> Edit: Oh, are you talking about hooking into the loop that attaches the buckle to the waist belt?  My guess, and it's just a guess, is that that would probably be safe.  But, like you said, you'd be cramming more stuff into the carabiner.  And if you fell you'd be hanging off center in the front.  Also, you'd have more chance of metal-to-metal clinkage between the buckle and biner.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that. After I re-read my post, I wondered if what I was trying to ask would make sense. 

I wasn't sure if the waist buckle sits in the middle of the waist belt like a traditional belt buckle (never rock climbed before). Under that assumption, I was having trouble visualizing how the carabiner might hook into the centered buckle as well as everything else. However, your explanation and photos answered my questions, and helped with visualizing how everything hooks up. 

I'll be testing this setup soon, but it already sounds like a winner. Appreciate the help.


----------



## SWWTV (May 24, 2014)

If it made overseas stay away from it I don't care how much advertising they do with Pro Hunters on TV.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 25, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Here's a picture of what it looks like.  I use this exact rope and prussic combo.  I attach the rope around the tree so its low enough that it doesn't hit me in the back, so about a foot above the seat.  Then you hook the caribiner to the loop attachment on the front of the harness.  Since the carabiner is hooked onto the sliding prussic knot, you can adjust the length of rope coming from the tree.  If you wanted, you could pull it very tight.  When its dark and I'm setting up, I generally pull it so it doesn't have a lot of slack.  Feel like I'd be more prone to falling while its dark and getting my gear setup.  Once I'm ready, I adjust the rope length so that it allows me to stand and turn and not get in the way anywhere.  I leave mine on my right side, and the rope simply hangs on the right side of my leg somewhere.  When you stand, it will not get in the way.



Have you got a pic with the rest of the rope that you attach to the tree with. Cant picture in my mind whats going on there ? This definitely looks like a better option than my old rope around the tree to waist belt. I cant give and take up slack when I'm standing up dealing with my back pack. Thanks !


----------



## BowanaLee (May 25, 2014)

deadend said:


> Those aren't tie off rings.  They're gear loops for hanging climbing gear on and are not rated for body weight. I cut them off of mine to get them out of the way.  The large Alpine Bod will fit no larger than a 40" waist.  The specs for the harness say 37" waist but don't pay attention to that. When I'm doing backpack hunts I trade out my normal rope for one made of 9mm cord with a 6mm Prusik to save weight.



I'm a 32" waist but up to 34" with heavy clothes. What size would be best ?


----------



## riskyb (May 25, 2014)

intresting video


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2014)

My summit open shot is in two sections. I think I could use either like the old baker type stand and climb down if one failed. Provided I can get back on it.  My main concern is taking up and giving slack in the rope from the climbing harness to the tree.  I especially need it tight when I put on my back pack after dark. Maybe I can tie in a separate prussic knot there ?  Any ideas ?


----------



## Kris87 (May 27, 2014)

Lee, I'll take a picture of my setup tonight if I have time.


----------



## hoptoit (May 28, 2014)

Hi 

This is my first post so be gentle.

I’ve seen several threads regarding harness for tree stands on various bowhunting forums, and no one ever addresses suspension trauma, most of the full body harnesses that I’ve seen on the internet look like you will be susceptible to rapid onset of suspension trauma.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_trauma

Another subject that isn’t covered is self rescue, being woods on your own with no way to get yourself down when you’ve taken a tumble isn’t a good situation to be in.

I’m not familiar with tree stands and how they work as I’m a ground dweller. I know it’s not possible in some cases but some sort of training in regards to ropes and associated equipment is a must.

I’ve posted a link below as a sample, the petzl site is full of very useful info, you just have to look for it.

http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/product-experience/self-belay-solo-climbing/introduction

I’m not telling anyone what they should or shouldn’t do, just trying to prompt a little thought into being at height, and the possible consequences of not having an escape plan.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 8, 2014)

Received my Black Diamond Alpine Bod harness today. XL fits and works good. I also put a prusik rope on my tree rope to take up slack when I'm putting on my back pack. Got that idea here.  I got the Hunter Safety System Tree stand Lifeline Plus with 2 prusik ropes for self rescue but the ropes not quite long enough. Its going back for 50' of 10mm static line and 20' of 7mm prusik rope. I'll make my own rescue line. I did practice climbing up and down with 2 prusik ropes. I kept my tree strap on for back up. Even for an older mature gentleman, it worked like a charm. 
Thanks for the info guys. I'm liking this set up !  Dang shame I can't use this at work. 

http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en...wvar_BD650026__cfg_color=Black#start=25&sz=24
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...783580&WTz_l=SBC;MM;cat104783580;cat104639580


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have three of the hunter safety lines like them. I use a muddy harness and have no issues with it at all


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 8, 2014)

Glad to hear Lee.  Its safer and less cumbersome in the tree.


----------



## Jed Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a full harness guy but must say as products change so can safety practices and standards. I teach hunter safety and I'm going to raise this question about the rock climbing harness. Point being as mentioned. Tested by rock climbers can't be lesser equipment. Great post


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Jul 8, 2014)

Dang I just looked up the black diamond alpine and looks like I gotta lose some weight the biggest size they have is a 39 waist. Owell, almost there


----------



## rbuck2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Going to be getting one of those rock climbing harnesses.


----------



## dobenator (Jul 10, 2014)

What about us guys that are , shall we say, less than petite?? 39" waist and up!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 10, 2014)

dobenator said:


> What about us guys that are , shall we say, less than petite?? 39" waist and up!



Google.  Looks like lots of harnesses have waist sizes beyond 39".  However, my advice is to look for one that has quick-connect clips for the leg loops.  Much easier to deal with than trying to cram a big hunting boot into a closed leg loop.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 13, 2014)

jbogg said:


> I pack a 35' lifeline with rock climbing harness on every hunt with my Summit Goliath.  I stay attached to the shorter red prussic knot.  The second longer prussic knot is only used should my stand end up on the ground with me hanging 30' up.  I can then self rescue all the way to the ground in about 3 minutes using placing my foot in the longer prussic, and alternating my weight from one knot to the other as I work my way to the ground.  To descend faster you could also use a figure eight descender, but that's just one more thing to keep up with and once you practice using the knots it is simple.
> So many guys talk about the comfort of their four point harness, but spend a few minutes hanging in it and think about how you would self rescue should you not have a stand to climb back into.  Clearly a four point harness is much better than nothing at all, but suspension trauma is real, and many guys never consider the consequences.



My son and I practiced this self rescue technique for the first time today.  What a cool trick that I hope we never have to use!


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Its not very often that I see something new that really catches my eye but this does.  
How safe/easy is this for young kids.  I have a small 10 year old grandson that we are needing to get something for and was going to be looking at the hunting shows coming up.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 14, 2014)

tyler1 said:


> Its not very often that I see something new that really catches my eye but this does.
> How safe/easy is this for young kids.  I have a small 10 year old grandson that we are needing to get something for and was going to be looking at the hunting shows coming up.



My son loves it!  I used a climber to secure a lifeline 30' up behind the house.  Climbed back down and secured the bottom to the base of the tree.  The purpose was to test and practice the two-prusik self rescue jboggs wrote about.

He climbed up the rope to the top easily and comfortably stayed there for maybe 20 minutes or so.  We talked and played a game where I'd throw a ball up to him and he'd send it back down.

He's 11 and somewhat athletic.  I will say he's totally fearless.  He had no trouble climbing the line and was comfortable hanging out up there in his rock climbing harness.  He literally didn't want to come down.

I honestly believe I could put him in a stand with this setup, have the stand magically vanish into thin air, and he'd be able to safely and comfortably get back to the ground all by himself.

The lifeline's still set up because he wants to do it again!


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if REI sells these.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 15, 2014)

tyler1 said:


> Does anyone know if REI sells these.



     .....http://www.rei.com/product/699550/black-diamond-alpine-bod-climbing-harness


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks.  I go by there 3-4 times a week.  I see an extra stop one day.


----------



## Roscoe615 (Aug 1, 2014)

After much reading and contemplating.... I might just be joining the club with the rocking climbing harness.  I made my own safety line last year with a Prussic and some rock climbing carabiners.  Looks way easier for getting back into the stand and once it gets cold, won't have to worry about wearing it under bulky clothing.


----------



## Bonnran (Aug 3, 2014)

I went by REI in Kennesaw today and bought my Alpine Bod harness. I just have one question. What are you guys using to actually tie yourself to the tree. What is tie like on the tree you are connecting to? Are you connecting your harness to a basic loop you have tied on the tree?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 3, 2014)

In lock-ons I use a lifeline with running bowline around the top of the tree.







And I tie the bottom of the lifeline to around the base of the tree or to the ladder.

Sliding along the lifeline is a smaller diameter klemheist knot.  That's what the harness clips onto.






In climbers I use a lifeline with a figure 8 loop knot around the tree (with a larger loop than in this picture):






And I use two smaller diameter klemheist knots.  The upper one gets clipped to the harness.  The lower one is a longer loop which is only used for self rescue if something goes wrong and I can't use the climber to descend.


----------



## Bonnran (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you for answering my question. Are there pictures in your post.?My computer is not loading them. Did they fail to post?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, I embedded pictures.  Odd that you can't see them.  Each one's from www.animatedknots.com.


----------



## Bonnran (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you for the help. I will go to the website.


----------



## Allen Waters (Aug 8, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> I use a heavy rope with a prussic knot tied to it.  The prussic gets clipped on with a heavy carabiner to both the belt and the loop coming up from the legs.  So it does attach in the front at hip level.
> 
> I like having that attachment rope down lower than it was with the HSS.  And attaching in the front means you're facing the tree if you fall instead of dangling with your back to it.
> 
> Also, I like to adjust the prussic so that when I face the tree I can lean back against the safety rope.  In fact I'll often set up my stand on the back side of a large tree to help provide more cover.


This is the perfect setup for someone hunting from a stand that faces a tree such as a gunslinger. Great idea...and I will be giving one a try this season. Thanks!


----------



## thericcardgrp (Aug 8, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> somebody get a pic of this or draw it out for me.
> 
> if attached from the front does the rope just hang by your waist and go around you under one of your arms to the tree?



http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=799169&stc=1&d=1407528280

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=799171&stc=1&d=1407528500


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Thx riccardgrp


----------



## thericcardgrp (Aug 11, 2014)

My pleasure.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for the good info in this thread.


----------

